# Soft close chest lid stays



## andersonec (12 Sep 2012)

I know there have been a few requests on here for these soft close stays, blanket boxes etc. well I have found these people who do Japanese hardware and there is some really innovative stuff on there.
http://www.sugatsune.co.uk/

As for the lid stays,I got two for a blanket box and they work very well indeed and they were a doddle to fit, they are here.
http://www.sugatsune.co.uk/s.nl/sc.8/category.64555/.f

Andy


----------



## Corset (12 Sep 2012)

I used some of the soft closure torsion hinges on a chest from Woodfit. While they removed the requirement for the brackets the force they put on the back rail was substantial. Those look a very nice alternative. Good find
Owen


----------



## andersonec (12 Sep 2012)

I tried some Hafele ones before but they didn't really work, I have used two of these on this large (1300 x 500) Oak lid and they let it down very gently, they also hold it open (two different angles) so mum can get her hands full and pull on the lid which will then shut gently (the speed is adjustable) and not trap kiddies little hands and as can be seen, they don't use a lot of space, I like them a lot.






Andy


----------



## mailee (12 Sep 2012)

They are indeed a great product Andy, I always use them for things like toy boxes. you will find them much cheaper here though:
http://www.eurofitdirect.co.uk/catalogs ... +lid+stays :wink:


----------



## Eric The Viking (12 Sep 2012)

Toolstation sell the Hafele anti-slam pistons for kitchen doors. 

They're the plastic piston type and come with a mounting bracket, from which they can be removed as a complete, functioning closer unit. Thus you can mount them in the edge of a cupboard carcase, simply by drilling a hole to depth (8mm from memory). I've done this with a cupboard door in the bathroom - works a treat. It's also turned out to be a lot more robust than I expected, but a bit temperature-sensitive - closes faster in the summer than the winter.

No good for lids though really, only vertically-hinged doors.

E.

PS: It looks like they've bumped the price up a bit recently - I'm sure they were less than that when I got some.


----------

